# Adding brakes to a idler axle?



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

Anyone ever do this and correct me if I'm wrong but all I would need done is to have the flange welded to the axle?


----------



## Andy Weber (Nov 18, 2009)

Why do you have an idler axle on a decoy trailer?


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

its the axle that came on my 6x12 Featherlite..... i think.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

is this a 2 axle trailer? If so do you have brakes on one axle now? How big is trailer, can't believe it would be heavy enough to worry about brakes.


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Here's what I came up with, 
Can brakes be added to an idler axle?
Adding brakes to an idler axle is relatively easy if the idler axle is equipped with the brake mounting flanges (the plate to which the brake is bolted). About half of the trailer manufacturers decide not to put the flanges on their idler axles to reduce their cost. If the axle does have flanges, you need both a RH and a LH brake assembly as well as two hub and drums to replace the plain hubs currently on the axle. If the axle is not equipped with flanges, you will need to purchase a new axle beam with brake flanges attached


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

cut'em said:


> Here's what I came up with,
> Can brakes be added to an idler axle?
> Adding brakes to an idler axle is relatively easy if the idler axle is equipped with the brake mounting flanges (the plate to which the brake is bolted). About half of the trailer manufacturers decide not to put the flanges on their idler axles to reduce their cost. If the axle does have flanges, you need both a RH and a LH brake assembly as well as two hub and drums to replace the plain hubs currently on the axle. If the axle is not equipped with flanges, you will need to purchase a new axle beam with brake flanges attached


Single axle 6x12 vnose featherlite. Pulling it with a small SUV so the brakes may or may not be over kill but I like the thought of having them.

Cut'em is right. It does not have the flanges on the axle already. I can get the entire assembly's for both L and R from Northern and the flanges. That being said do you think it's possible/reliable/safe to weld the flanges onto the axle and then mount brakes hubs blah blah blah. I priced the new axle with the flanges on it and it would be about 300 + 300 for brakes hubs ect. 600 is a lot more than what ideally I want to spend.


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

you would also need brake lines, I'm guesing surge brakes so you will need a different hitch coupling that has the master cylinder assembly. If you install electric, then you need the wire harness, and controller for truck. Might be cheaper to trade for a trailer that already has brakes.

yes it could be welded together, if you are a good welder. Everything has to be square, or your tires will wear to soon. Toe in, toe out, camber etc. everything has to be perfect.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

torsion or leaf springs?


----------



## eriecutemoutfitters (May 20, 2010)

It's got leaf springs. I can do the brake controller but I really don't want to buy the new axle but at this point, I'm thinking that I'm going to be passing on the brake idea. The trailer only weighs 1640lbs empty so I'm guessing once I get both Momarsh's and all the decoys, motors, tools and spare tire it can't weigh more than 2500lbs. I just really didnt like the idea of abusing the blazers brakes if I didnt have to.

Which brings me to my next project. If any of you know of a 14-16ft Featherlite for sale please keep me in mind. Would love to find one that someone is looking to down size and I'd trade them my 6x12 + compensation.


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

eriecutemoutfitters said:


> It's got leaf springs. I can do the brake controller but I really don't want to buy the new axle but at this point, I'm thinking that I'm going to be passing on the brake idea. The trailer only weighs 1640lbs empty so I'm guessing once I get both Momarsh's and all the decoys, motors, tools and spare tire it can't weigh more than 2500lbs. I just really didnt like the idea of abusing the blazers brakes if I didnt have to.
> 
> Which brings me to my next project. If any of you know of a 14-16ft Featherlite for sale please keep me in mind. Would love to find one that someone is looking to down size and I'd trade them my 6x12 + compensation.


Best of luck finding one...I found mine on Craigslist after looking every other day for 6 months straight. When you decide to sell yours you will have NO problem selling them. IF you haven't noticed when looking on craigslist there are very few featherlites on there....As you already know there is a reason for it. The other option is Aluma trailers. These are pretty nice trailers and brand new are a few thousand less than featherlites brand new.


----------

